# Here is my Poppet Barry



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for having a look


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi I love his little face he looks a real lively little boy does barry 
well done he is so lovely and all ready for school now


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh, my gosh!!! I love Barry!! And all ready for school too!!! My Toby should be ready by this evening, I hope!
Your Barry is such a handsome young fellow, love the tennies!!


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Have you nearly done your boy well that was quick I am still on with Suzie she is playing up a bit and wont let me finish her I have 10 rows to do then her body is all done maybe after tea when she goes to sleep I may be able to get some more done 
veram


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

He's adorable :thumbup:


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Another winner ...love him


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Hiya Barry from London. &#128540;


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

adorable


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

OH my goodness. Barry is perfect. I love him. His hair and his pants, he's absolutely awesome.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Orillialovesto knit said:
 

> OH my goodness. Barry is perfect. I love him. His hair and his pants, he's absolutely awesome.


Thank you! I was surprised to see a post on this old topic. You gave me a smile this morning remembering Barry.


----------



## LunaP23 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

